# Using Photo Suite  8



## hunter18 (Feb 1, 2014)

I know that you need to open Photo Suite 8 as a separate program when using the Layers or Mask modules, but  the Portrait or Back and White modules can be accessed directly in the program seamlessly. I had thought that the Effects module could be accessed the same way, but I get an error message that there is no additional external editor  selected when I try and open the Effects module . If I go to Lightroom preferences I can not add Perfect Effects 8 as an additional editor. I am assuming that since Perfect Effects uses layers maybe that is why it can't be accessed the in same manner as the other modules. Thanks for any help


----------



## Bryan Conner (Feb 3, 2014)

I can access all of my Photo Suite 8 modules directly from Lightroom.  Have you tried reinstalling Photo Suite 8?


----------



## RonBoyd (Feb 3, 2014)

I notice that there are three versions of Photo Suite 8 available (http://www.ononesoftware.com/store/#suite8). Two are stand-alone with Lightroom (and others). The third version is stand-alone only. Which version did you purchase?


----------



## hunter18 (Feb 4, 2014)

I reinstalled and it works - thank you


----------



## hunter18 (Feb 4, 2014)

I had the version that integrates with Lightroom. I reinstalled it and it works fine now. Thanks


----------



## Bryan Conner (Feb 4, 2014)

hunter18 said:


> I had the version that integrates with Lightroom. I reinstalled it and it works fine now. Thanks




Glad you got it working.


----------

